# Livewire 1.11 - Con fallas?



## elcazador (May 6, 2008)

Colegas del foro, recientemente me pasaron el simulador Livewire, en la version profesional 1.11.

El problema radica cuando trato de copiar un circuito (de un curso electronica) y ete aqui que con el mismo circuito me encontre 2 diferencias.

CIRCUITO A: (BIEN)
Cuando digo bien es que el grafico logrado es el mismo que figura en el libro que debe aparecer:


Ahora despues trate de hacerlo nuevamente y miren lo que me sale:
CIRCUITO B: (MAL).

les aseguro que estan copiados igual, con los mismos datos.

Por eso apelo a su experiencia y les pregunto, puede ser que este programa presente fallas? O yo cometi algun error?
En caso de estar bien copiado, recomiendan este programa o hay alguno mas recomendable para analizar circuitos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elcazador (May 9, 2008)

Y muchachos? alguna idea? ... algo?


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2008)

Hola. 
Pobré el circuito y funciona bien.
Te lo mando.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elcazador (May 10, 2008)

Hola, elaficionado, realmente te agradezco por haber respondido.

Ya encontre el error.
Cuando dice simulacion, yo colocaba Explosion, Fault y Bounce, para ver el circuito.
El problema esta en BOUNCE.
Esa porqueria me dañaba toda la simulacion.

Nuevamente, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## elcazador (May 12, 2008)

Hola, soy yo de nuevo con un problema con el simulador de Livewire. Se que muchos van a decir que lo tire al cuerno y tendrian razon, pero de todos los que me baje, este fue el que me parecio mejor armado y mas claro para un novato como yo. 

El tema es el siguiente. En un curso de electronica, sobre el simulador livewire, diseñan un circuito como el de la imagen circuito A.jpg 

El problema es que cuando yo trato de copiarlo y ejecutarlo, el osciloscopio muestra algo totalmente diferente (circuito B.jpg). 

Quisiera si alguno tiene tiempo y ganas de darme una mano, pueden simular el circuito y decirme que muestra, para saber si el problema es mi version o que los del curso subieron cualquier cosa. 

El circuito es muy simple: 
un generador de funcion, generando una onda rectangular de 9v y 2Khz, un osciloscopio, un inductor de 50µH, un capacitor de 470 pF y nada mas. 

El problema del post anterior me surgio porque tenia seleccionada la opcion simulation - Bounce, y me di cuenta gracias al capo de elaficionado. 

Pero esta vez no seleccione nada... y ya no se que mas probar, cambie, los valores de frecuencia, los valores del inductor, del capacitor, puse y saque tierras, y hace 3 dias que estoy en el mismo punto. Trate de generar el mismo circuito en VisualSpice para comparar pero no se donde aparece el osciloscopio y el generador de funciones (no los encuentro). 
Ahora tambien me baje el aimsp32 y probaré con el. 

Escucho sugerencias. [/b]


----------



## elaficionado (May 13, 2008)

Hola.
Gracias por lo de capo, pero me queda muy grande.
Yo también soy nuevo en esto de los simuladores.
Hice este circuito que se acerca al que quieres obtener (no lo he logrado).
Cambié la fuente de onda cuadrada.
Busca en Timing control el tiempo correcto, tal vez encuentres lo quieres hallar.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elcazador (May 14, 2008)

Te agradezco de nuevo, evidentemente esa imagen esta fuera de lugar y no coincide nada.
Me habia vuelto loco y ya hasta habia bajado otros programas para probarlo, pero no me daba.

Agradecido.


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2008)

Hola.
No sé si es tarde para esto.
He logrado lo que creo que deseas. (Ten paciencia con el gráfico)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elcazador (May 15, 2008)

Sos un fenomeno. Eso es lo que estaba buscando. 
Ahora me di cuenta que en un momento no lo vi porque hay que esperar bastante.
Si seguis asi te voy a tener que levantar un monumento!.

Muchas gracias por todo.
A tu disposicion para lo que precises.
Elcazador


----------

